# mit einem klick alle checkboxen an / abwählen



## Daniel Sendler (8. September 2004)

Hallo,


kann mir jemand einen Lösungsweg geben, wie ich alle checkboxen eines formulars an bzw abwählen kann? 

hab schon öfters gesehen dass es per checkbox oder auch per extra link gelöst wurde.. Kennt einer die Lösung? 

Danke im Vorraus,
Daniel


----------



## pixelpupser (8. September 2004)

Hallöchen.
Bin die ganze Zeit am surfen, noch keine Hinweise gefunden.
Hast du einen Link, wo ich mir das ansehen kann? Vielleicht such ich nach der verkehrten Lösungsmöglichkeit?
auch in self-html noch nix gefunden, wüsst auch nicht das das überhaupt geht, bei Checkboxen

Gruß
Pixelpupser


----------



## Receiver (8. September 2004)

also ich hab sowas schon mal gesehen.
vielleicht geht das ja mit javascript. ich kenn mich da jetzt aber nicht so gut aus...also:
du gibst jeder checkbox einen namen mit >> <input type....name="cb1"> <<
dann machst du mit js ein script, dass alle checkboxen von cb1 bis cb xy auf "checked" setzt (also ausgewählt).

Das wäre jetzt mein erster Gedanke...keine Ahnung obs so geht

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2004)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine Benutzung der Suchfunktion(sofern sie nicht wieder in Kürze deaktiviert wird ) im Javascript-Forum nach wenigen Minuten ausreichend Material liefert


----------



## pixelpupser (8. September 2004)

Hai.
schau doch mal hier nach, vielleicht ist was dabei:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=142135&highlight=checkboxen


Grüße
pixelpupser


----------



## Daniel Sendler (8. September 2004)

ok, wusste nicht dass ich dafür js brauche 

danke vielmals, bin fündig geworden!


----------



## pixelpupser (8. September 2004)

Hab noch dieses Script gefunden... 


```
<script>

//Check all radio/check buttons script- by Wsabstract.com
//Visit Website Abstraction (http://wsabstract.com) for script
//Credit must stay intact for use  

function checkall(formname,checkname,thestate){
var el_collection=eval("document.forms."+formname+"."+checkname)
for (c=0;c<el_collection.length;c++)
el_collection[ c].checked=thestate
}

</script>

<form name="test">
<input type="checkbox" name="v1"> Box 1<br>
<input type="checkbox" name="v1"> Box 2<br>
<input type="checkbox" name="v1"> Box 3<br>
</form>

<!-- checkall(name of form, common name of checkbox group, true or false)-->

<a href="javascript:checkall('test','v1',true)">alle auswählen</a><br>
<a href="javascript:checkall('test','v1',false)">keine auswählen</a>
```


bei mir hats funktioniert.
Gruß
Pixelpupser


----------



## Daniel Sendler (10. September 2004)

Ich habe ein neues Problem mit den checkboxen:

Wenn ich den namen als variable ausgeben lasse, wird nur der letzte wert angezeigt..

ich habe folgende version des scripts in benutzung:


```
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript"> 
<!-- Begin 
var checkflag = "false"; 
function check(field) { 
if (checkflag == "false") { 
for (i = 0; i < field.length; i++) { 
field[i].checked = true;} 
checkflag = "true"; 
return " keine "; } 
else { 
for (i = 0; i < field.length; i++) { 
field[i].checked = false; } 
checkflag = "false"; 
return " alle "; } 
} 
//  End --> 
</script> 

<form name="" action="" method="post"> 

  <input type="checkbox" name="list" value="1"> 1<br /> 
  <input type="checkbox" name="list" value="2"> 2<br /> 
  <input type="checkbox" name="list" value="3"> 3<br /> 
  <input type="checkbox" name="list" value="4"> 4<br /> 
  <input type="checkbox" name="list" value="5"> 5<br /><br /> 

  <input type="checkbox" value=" alle " onClick="this.value=check(this.form.list)"> Alle 

</form>
```

wenn ich jetzt auf der nächsten Seite versuche alle Werte auszulesen (in meinem Fall mit einer 
	
	
	



```
foreach($_POST[list] as $bla => $blo)
```
 Schleife erscheint leider immer nur ein Wert anstatt aller Werte die angeklickt wurden..

mach ich da grundlegend was falsch?


----------

